# Looking for a 5mm Straight bit



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi All,

One of my favorite plywood types is 5mm thick. Any idea on where I should look for metric sized straight bits to do slotting with?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I think 3/16" would be the equivalent but here are some 5mm.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...Straight-Router-Bit-14SH-5mmD-1532CL-2OL.aspx

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_straight.html

http://www.amazon.com/MLCS-8376-Plywood-Straight-3-Piece/dp/B000LBJY4Q

http://www.amazon.com/Solid-Carbide-Up-Cut-Spiral-Router-Diameter/dp/B003HJHC6Q

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table.html


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great set of links on the topic. Many thanks James!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Your welcome Bill.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

jlord said:


> I think 3/16" would be the equivalent but here are some 5mm.


3/16" is 4.75mm. Depends on what your tolerances are as to whether it is close enough. 3/16" is 5% smaller than 5mm.

Darryl


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

wbh1963 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my favorite plywood types is 5mm thick. Any idea on where I should look for metric sized straight bits to do slotting with?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Bill- are you wanting 5 mm or 5.2 mm. Be a 1/16" difference which may be large in terms of cutting slots for the stuff. MLCS has some metric size straight bits here
MLCS Straight Router Bits

and some metric slot cutters here
MLCS Rail and Stile Carbide Tipped Router Bits 1

Good luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way to do slots, it's real hard on the straight bits but with cutters below it's easy and they will out last the straight bits many times over.

11pc 1/2" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set | eBay

11pc 1/4" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set | eBay

==


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Bob. I don't know why I didn't notice your post until now, but luckily I found it before ebay nuked the listing page. I can appreciate how much better those cutters would do than a generic straight bit when the slot is close enough to a board edge to go in at that angle. That style will work better for tongue n groove edging & drawer bottoms than straight bits do.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

CMT. Their big Orange Book, not the one intended for North America. Full of metric sizes. And despite what CMT dealers here say (some of them) ALL items in the Big Orange catalog are kept in inventory at their importer in (I think) Indiana or Ohio.

The local CMT dealer only has to ask and he can get any bit in about a half week. I love metric.


----------

